# Great day offshore



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

We decided to give it a try Friday left out of shoreline around 6am crew of 4 headed to bait boat grabbed some live bait. Seas were definitely bumpy ran approximately 23 miles offshore started catching some grouper until the sharks started showing up and chopping up our scamps decided to make a move picked away at some tiles storms all around made the call to skip redsnapper and get back in.Was a great trip but definitely needed today to recover.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice, bumpy I bet!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Pis*

Caught lionfish on a live cigar in 225ft , We found a whole tree floating to pickup some dolphin, lost a cobia at the boat and caught my first triple tail but was only 15 inches


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice spread. 
Good eats. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Very Nice! I would love to catch one of those Tile fish.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks like yall checked off a couple boxes on that trip.. Great job 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Bumpy, Hell downright rough for me anyway. I went west got my ass beat came back with one 12 lb Snapper and a black eye from a T top hand rail bump.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Table full, can't ask fer more!!! Well done!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice mess of fish, and thanks for the report.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
Whyme


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes had to rest a day decided to get my 2 snapper this evening


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great catch!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Great variety. Luv the layout pic....congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Nice job capt. And good eats for sure.


----------

